# More ? on FSA headsets-HSC5 fork combo on 481SL



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi,

I just bought an FSA Orbit Carbon Integrated 15mm headset from Excelsports for a Look HSC5 fork and 481SL frame (both f/f are new to me) - was recommended by their staff. Not sure how this should fit and there are no instructions included. I looked on the FSA webset and the Headset FAQ is pretty worthless. With the sloping crown at the base of the steerer on the fork, I'm not sure if I'm supposed to use all the parts supplied. The small thin race that sits on the lower steerer tube is not sitting down too far, yet if I leave it off, the top of the fork crown rubs against the lower headtube. The other thread on this topic mentioned that were some super thin spacers that are used with the upper headset to clear the headtube, but didn't see anything like that in the box. Do I have the right headset for this combo and does it sound like I have it set right?

The fork is not the original fork, which was the HSC4. This is a brand new replacement fork that came with the frame when I bought it. Assume it is compatible, but maybe not perfectly....?

Thanks for any light you can shed on this. Don't know if Look Chas is still checking into this site very often - he might know. Is there a Look email line that might be helpful?

TV


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

tv_vt said:


> The small thin race that sits on the lower steerer tube is not sitting down too far, yet if I leave it off, the top of the fork crown rubs against the lower headtube. The other thread on this topic mentioned that were some super thin spacers that are used with the upper headset to clear the headtube, but didn't see anything like that in the box. Do I have the right headset for this combo and does it sound like I have it set right?


Hi,

The HSC 5 fork has a built in crown race, so the bearing just slides directly onto the fork. The problem you're experiencing with the crown rubbing on the bottom of the headset can be solved by using a slightly thicker lower bearing race (the one that goes inside the headtube.) Since the 481 originally came with an HSC4 with standard crown race, the HSC5 with integrated race requires some additional spacing. They're pretty tough to find, but I think we may have a couple at the office. PM me your mailing address and I'll get one in the mail for you.



tv_vt said:


> Is there a Look email line that might be helpful?
> 
> TV


[email protected]

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

